# Where are the Midlands?



## Mallard (Jan 29, 2008)

I always thought that it was widely accepted that the Midlands start at Worcs/Warwickshire and extend up to Staffs/Notts/Derbys/Lincs. However, since posting on here I've read posts that include Bucks in the Midlands or even Milton Keynes as the East Midlands! What is going on Midlanders?


----------



## cybershot (Jan 29, 2008)

Everything above London these days seems to be considered the North anyway!


----------



## Mallard (Jan 29, 2008)

cybershot said:


> Everything above London these days seems to be considered the North anyway!



They've stolen the Midlands!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 29, 2008)

Bedfordshire is one of those places that's so boring that no region wants it; it's not in the south or the midlands. Not even East Anglia will have anything to do with it. In fact I think everyone outside of Bedfordshire would be happier if Bedfordshire just wasn't there at all. Fuck off Bedfordhire, you're shit and you know you are. Why not go to Belgium, they love shit places like you over there.


----------



## Mallard (Jan 29, 2008)

SpookyFrank said:


> Bedfordshire is one of those places that's so boring that no region wants it; it's not in the south or the midlands. Not even East Anglia will have anything to do with it. In fact I think everyone outside of Bedfordshire would be happier if Bedfordshire just wasn't there at all. Fuck off Bedfordhire, you're shit and you know you are. Why not go to Belgium, they love shit places like you over there.





Any bad memories there Spooky?


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 29, 2008)

cybershot said:


> Everything above London these days seems to be considered the North anyway!



Only by ignorant Londoners.

<edit>  No, that's not fair actually since a fair few people from the south-east seem to reckon anything north of the M25 is 'the north' as well.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 29, 2008)

Roadkill said:


> Only by ignorant Londoners.
> 
> <edit>  No, that's not fair actually since a fair few people from the south-east seem to reckon anything north of the M25 is 'the north' as well.



Is that why we Midlanders have to share our little section of the forum with proper northerners as well??


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 29, 2008)

Separate Northern and Midlands forums would be a bit like this, wouldn't they?







It's okay as it is, IMO.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 29, 2008)

Mallard said:


> Any bad memories there Spooky?



Never been there tbh. I've only a vague notion of where it is.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 29, 2008)

Depending on where in Northampton I have lived I've been able to get either ITV central, ITV anglia, sometimes both.


So I don't know


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2008)

That is the midlands, anywhere else is an imposter


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 29, 2008)

Addy said:


> That is the midlands, anywhere else is an imposter



that is the _west_ midlands. Leicestershire, Derbyshire, Lincolnshire and Nottinghamshire are all quite clearly in the middle too


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Jan 29, 2008)

Addy said:


> That is the midlands, anywhere else is an imposter



This thread could run and run. I wouldn't consider Oxfordshire the Midlands, nor Gloucestershire.  Lincolnshire is pretty marginal as well IMHO.


----------



## Mallard (Jan 30, 2008)

Oswaldtwistle said:


> This thread could run and run. I wouldn't consider Oxfordshire the Midlands, nor Gloucestershire.  Lincolnshire is pretty marginal as well IMHO.



I've always thought that Gloucs was South West and Oxford South East myself. Apart from that, the map seems ok to me although I would possibly add Cheshire to it.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 30, 2008)

East and West Midlands
That map's a bit unfair to scotland, which should be at least 2 regions (hi and lo)


----------



## chio (Jan 30, 2008)

Mallard said:


> I've always thought that Gloucs was South West and Oxford South East myself. Apart from that, the map seems ok to me although I would possibly add Cheshire to it.



Cheshire is in the North West and always has been.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 30, 2008)

Personally I think anything north and east of Gloucester / Swindon is a bit weird ....


----------



## StanSmith (Jan 30, 2008)

Did anyone hear Martin Tyler say Milton Keynes was in the Midlands the other night? Andy Gray just laughed at him and rightly so. Ive never considered Lincolnshire being Midlands either.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Jan 30, 2008)

Oswaldtwistle said:


> This thread could run and run. I wouldn't consider Oxfordshire the Midlands, nor Gloucestershire.  Lincolnshire is pretty marginal as well IMHO.



I'd say that map is as near as damn it. Though I would snip the northern tip of Derbyshire off just to be pedant.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 30, 2008)

Isn't the midlands the poor mediocre bit? Failed car industry, militant rockclimbing miners and shit?

... and faggots?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Jan 30, 2008)

Kanda said:


> Isn't the midlands the poor mediocre bit? Failed car industry, militant rockclimbing miners and shit?
> 
> ... and faggots?



Derbyshire is the fine county that manufactures planes, trains, automobiles.....and pottery!

PS Don't you want peas with your faggots?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 30, 2008)

Kanda said:


> Isn't the midlands the poor mediocre bit? Failed car industry, militant rockclimbing miners and shit?
> 
> ... and faggots?


 


it's all service industries and cheap cider now.....


----------



## lang rabbie (Jan 30, 2008)

Anything within the watershed of the Trent, the Nene or the Avon (within England) is the Midlands i.e north of the Watford Gap.

*[For the benefit of young people not taught "proper" Geography!] *
Watford Gap, Northamptonshire is not the same place as Watford, Herts, but some fifty miles to the North!
*[/fogey rant]*
Therefore it stands to reason that Oxfordshire and Bedfordshire, where almost all water eventually flows into the Thames, must be in the South.


----------



## Mallard (Jan 31, 2008)

lang rabbie said:


> Anything within the watershed of the Trent, the Nene or the Avon (within England) is the Midlands i.e north of the Watford Gap.
> 
> *[For the benefit of young people not taught "proper" Geography!] *
> Watford Gap, Northamptonshire is not the same place as Watford, Herts, but some fifty miles to the North!
> ...



I'd go for that. Well explained lang!


----------

